# Alte HiFi-Boxen an PC



## Nirwadas (20. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe 2 alte, passive Boxen, die ich gerne an den PC anschließen würde.

Allerdings haben die beiden nur einen Anschluß, in den man zwei Drähte (schwarz/rot) stecken muss. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie dieser Anschluß heißt..

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem:
Ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Boxen mit dem PC verbinden soll. Hab auch schon etwas gelesen in versch. Foren, dort stand aber immer dass man einen Verstärker braucht. Kann man die Boxen auch ohne einen Verstärker betreiben??

Und wenn nicht, dann hätte ich ncoh eine alte, minderwertige HiFi- Anlage, könnte ich vllt diese als "Zwischenstation" benutzen, oder geht dabei viel Klang verloren, da die Boxen eignetlihc ganz gut sind??

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Mfg,  Nirwa


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,
für passive LS (Lautsprecher) brauchst du immer nen Verstärker.
Wenn deine Alte Anlage die Selben Kabelklemm-Anschlüsse hat und einen "Aux" oder "AudioIN" (rot/weiß Cinch), dann ließe es sich bewerkstelligen.

'Welche Boxen sind es genau und welche Anlage? Bilder von den Rückseiten der Anlage und der LS wären hilfreich.

Lg


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

ich glaub du brauchst das um die anzustecken
Hama Adapter Klinkenstecker 3,5 mm Stereo - 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
kann aber dann immer noch sein dass da ein verstärker dazwischen gehört.

edit:
wenn deine Anlage einen AUX in hat kannst du mit dem adapter vom PC in die Anlage und da dann auf die Boxen gehen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich glaub du brauchst das um die anzustecken
> Hama Adapter Klinkenstecker 3,5 mm Stereo - 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> kann aber dann immer noch sein dass da ein verstärker dazwischen gehört.
> 
> ...


Solche Leute mag ich echt, Stichwort "Gefährliches Halbwissen".

PASSIVE Lautsprecher brauchen zwingend einen Verstärker um an NF-Quallen wie einer Soundkarte oder einem CD_Player betrieben zu werden. Sonst kann man im schlimmsten Fall sogar die Quelle zerstören!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (20. Juli 2010)

> Solche Leute mag ich echt, Stichwort "Gefährliches Halbwissen".


Er hat doch nur versucht zu helfen.  Also nichts für ungut.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2010)

Dass der Tipp mit dem Adapter nicht korrekt war, dürfte der Threadersteller auch selber merken: blanke Drähe passen ja wohl kaum auf nen Cinch-Stecker 


Wie gesagt: passive Boxen => Verstärker zwingend nötig.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

kannst du mir zu "PASSIVE Lautsprecher brauchen zwingend einen Verstärker um an NF-Quallen wie einer Soundkarte oder einem CD_Player betrieben zu werden. Sonst kann man im schlimmsten Fall sogar die Quelle zerstören! "
einen link schicken??
oder zeig mir einen AMP für die boxen SRS-P11Q | Passive Speaker System | Sony | SonyStyle USA
die sind passiv.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Dass der Tipp mit dem Adapter nicht korrekt war, dürfte der Threadersteller auch selber merken: blanke Drähe passen ja wohl kaum auf nen Cinch-Stecker


 
Was?

klinke in Soundkarte - Chinch kabel auf die stecker - rüber zu anlage

wo sind da blanke drähte??

aso, vergiss es. zu den boxen muss er mit drähten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

> oder zeig mir einen AMP für die boxen SRS-P11Q | Passive Speaker System | Sony | SonyStyle USA
> die sind passiv.



DAS sind keine Lautsprecher, das sind kleine Tröten, die man an den Mp3-Player anschließt um im Bus die Leute mit der eigenen Musik zu nerven! 
Also sorry, aber diese Dinger sind im Prinzip Kopfhörer ohne Bügel, klar brauchen die keinen Verstärker, die haben aber auch nix mit dem hier vorliegenden Fall zu tun.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> DAS sind keine Lautsprecher, das sind kleine Tröten, die man an den Mp3-Player anschließt um im Bus die Leute mit der eigenen Musik zu nerven!
> Also sorry, aber diese Dinger sind im Prinzip Kopfhörer ohne Bügel, klar brauchen die keinen Verstärker, die haben aber auch nix mit dem hier vorliegenden Fall zu tun.


 
achso DIE passiv boxen (und das sind welche) brauchen keinen verstärker.

das ich jetzt ein 2k watt system net über die soundkarte betreiben kann ist mir auch klar. das heisst aber noch lange net, dass ich passivboxen im allgemeinen net ohne amp verwenden kann


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Doch das heist es .... hier steht alte HIFI Boxen, und nicht Portable Lautsprecher fürn Walkman 

Und nu pinkelt euch mal net gegenseitig ans bein, das fängt an zu stinken bei dem Wetter


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

und ab wieviel Watt fängt bei dir HIFI an?


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Das hat nix mit Watt zu tun .... fakt ist wenn du Lautsprecher von ner Stereo anlage nimmst und die an ne Soundkarte hängst, bruzelt irgendwann der interne verstärker der Soundkarte davon. Solche mobilen dinger haben auch ganz andere impendanzen als ne "Hifi" box nach Din45500 bzw EN 61305 die besagt ab wann etwas HiFi ist. Aber da hat alles nix mit dem thema hier zu tun.

Achja und wenn man es jetz ganz ganz streng nimmt, die gezeigten Boxen Psytis brauchen auch einen Verstärker, die nutzen nämlich den Kopfhörer verstärker vom Mp3 player


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Watt zu tun .... fakt ist wenn du Lautsprecher von ner Stereo anlage nimmst und die an ne Soundkarte hängst, bruzelt irgendwann der *interne verstärker der Soundkarte* davon. Solche mobilen dinger haben auch ganz andere impendanzen als ne "Hifi" box nach Din45500 bzw EN 61305 die besagt ab wann etwas HiFi ist. Aber da hat alles nix mit dem thema hier zu tun.


 
da ist ja schon der böse verstärker^^
und bis der durchbrennt hab ich schon gemerkt dass a) das ******** klingt oder b) da gar nix aus den boxen rauskommt.

edit:
oh da entschuldige ich mich gleich für das böse wort bevor mich ein mod wieder ermahnt.^^


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Sag das nicht, das kann schneller gehen als du denkst, hab mir damals mal innerhalb von sekunden den internen Verstärker von ner Soundblaster 16 zerfezt *g* 

Und ja mei man kann sich immer irren das ist menschlich. Also fühl dich mal nicht gleich so angepisst.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, das kann schneller gehen als du denkst, hab mir damals mal innerhalb von sekunden den internen Verstärker von ner Soundblaster 16 zerfezt *g*
> 
> Und ja mei man kann sich immer irren das ist menschlich. Also fühl dich mal nicht gleich so angepisst.


 
naja, ohne irgendwas über die Boxen zu wissen einfach mal zu behaupten sie brauchen einen Verstärker, stimmt so nicht.


----------



## Blutstoff (20. Juli 2010)

Alter, sieh ein, dass du falsch lagst und spam den Thread nicht länger voll.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

okay das lezte mal off topic, die von dir gezeigten Boxen brauchen ebenfalls einen Verstärker ! Den Kopfhörer Verstärker der in nem MP3 player sizt ..... auserdem steht im Thread das er 2 Litzen hat, und wenn das der fall ist kannst zu 100% ausgehen das es sich nicht um solche dinger handelt wie du sie gezeigt hast.....
Und nu back to Topic


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

> naja, ohne irgendwas über die Boxen zu wissen einfach mal zu behaupten sie brauchen einen Verstärker, stimmt so nicht.



Doch, denn wir wissen dank des TE, dass die Lautsprecher Kabelklemmen haben, und Lautsprecher mit Kabelklemmen brauchen zwingend einen Verstärker um betrieben werden zu können. So ienfach ist das.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

dass er nicht solche dinger hat is mir klar, dass er den adapter fürn AUX in an der Anlage braucht sollte ja stimmen. 
ausser er hat ne soundkarte mit Chinch ausgängen (XFi FPS oder sowas ähnliches). oder er nimmt den Line-In Line-Out je nachdem was die Anlage hat.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2010)

So, nun man Ende hier - es war ja offenbar nur ein Missverständnis: es gibt halt AUCH sehr schwache portable "passive" Boxen, denen der Strom aus dem Kopfhörerout reicht - daher der DANN ggf. korrekte Hinweis für den Adapter, wobei solche Boxen an sich immer schon nen Stecker haben, für den 99% aller Soundkarten auch nen passenden Anschluss haben - außer es sind exotische mini-Boxen, die NUR für zb einen bestimmten Handyhersteller passen, die ja gern eigene Buchsen haben.

Hier (und normalerweise auch) sind mit passiven Boxen aber richtige "Hifi"-Boxen/Lautsprecher gemeint, die immer an nen Verstärker rankommen. das erkennt man auch am Hinweis "zwei Drähte", solche Boxen haben nämlich fast immer "blanke" Drähte am Ende.


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

Wo wir schon hier sind :
Möchte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen 

Habe noch diesen Mist 
Kann ich die Boxen (ja hinten mit diesen Drähten) irgendwie an den PC anschliessen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Nich ohne Verstärker, oder falls die "anlage" hinten nen Aux Cinch eingang hat dann mittels Adapter.


----------



## Nirwadas (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So da die 2 Bilder, um die Streitereien zu beenden 

Sind also "richtige" Boxen.

Allerdings hab ich gerade gesehen dass meine kleine Anlage nur 48W Nennleistung hat und die Boxen 120 R.M.S und 300 max.

Macht das irgendwelche Probleme, oder funktioniert das dann trotzdem, nur nicht mit so viel Power??

Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Nich ohne Verstärker, oder falls die "anlage"  hinten nen Aux Cinch eingang hat dann mittels Adapter.


Was denn genau für einen Adapter ? Und was für einen Verstärker ? 

LG


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Habs mir schon angesehen, geht bei dem teil nicht mangels anschluss, normalerweise per Klinke auf Cinch adapter. 
Bei den Boxen würd wohl das hier langen Kama Bay AMP Kro: Scythe EU GmbH 

Aber ich warn dich gleich vor, das wird nicht toll klingen wegen der Lautsprecher, von daher spar dir lieber das Geld und nutze das was du jetz hast


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. Juli 2010)

dfence, wen meinst du ? 
Wenn du mich meinst, dann ok ich hab eh immo keine Kohle und wenn dann wird sie nicht für Verstärker ausgegeben 

lg
€: Ah ok


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Ja ich meinte dich Masterchief


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juli 2010)

Nirwadas schrieb:


> Imageshack - dsc03030sw.jpg
> 
> Imageshack - dsc03027w.jpg
> 
> [...]



Ohje, Raveland-Boxen....
hast du denn zur Zeit andere Lautsprecher am PC angeschlossen? Diese Raveland-Dinger sind (sorry) absoluter Müll. Die würde ich mir nicht antun.Ich hatte selbst mal welche als Party-Beschallung und selbst dafür waren sie nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Die verzerren ohne Ende und klingen einfach nur abscheulich. Selbst ein Logitech-Lautsprechersystem klingt besser als diese Dinger.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

so jetzt nur zur verkabelung.
den adapter den ich am anfang verlinkt habe an den line out der soundkarte, dann ein chicnch kabel drann und dann in die Anlage. von da dann an die Boxen.

ob der verstärker dann reicht mit den 48W weiss ich nicht bzw wie lange der läuft bis er durchbrennt.
zum klang kann ich nix sagen ich kenn die boxen nicht.

btw: Wieviel darf der verstärker schwächer sein als die boxen? sind ja in vielen Autos Anlagen verbaut die starke systeme nur am radio hängen haben und die haben ja max 4x55W meistens 4x45W.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> so jetzt nur zur verkabelung.
> den adapter den ich am anfang verlinkt habe an den line out der soundkarte, dann ein chicnch kabel drann und dann in die Anlage. von da dann an die Boxen.
> 
> ob der verstärker dann reicht mit den 48W weiss ich nicht bzw wie lange der läuft bis er durchbrennt.
> ...



Warum so nen gefudel ? 
Wenn dann so nen Adapter 
5.0m 2x Cinch Stecker auf 3.5mm stereo Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Klinke in die Soundkarte, Cinch an die "anlage" 
Lautsprecher an die "anlage" allerdings sind weder die Anlage noch die Boxen empfehlenswert, gehen wird das schon, aber bevor die Anlage den geist aufgibt verrecken die Boxen am Clipping wenn man voll aufdreht.


----------



## Psytis (20. Juli 2010)

ja ok der adapter is besser^^


----------



## Nirwadas (20. Juli 2010)

Ohh...

Naja zur Zeit hab ich nur so billige 5€ Boxen..

Sind die wirklich soo schlecht??

Ich benutze sie ja nur um bisschen Musik zu hören oder um paar Spiele zu spielen...


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Na wenn sie eh vorhanden sind kannst die auch nutzen


----------



## Nirwadas (20. Juli 2010)

Ja, eben..


Aber reicht meine kleine Anlage jetzt um die zu betreiben oder sollte da schon ein "richtiger" Verstärker her??


----------



## Nirwadas (20. Juli 2010)

Also jetzt ncohmal:

meine Anlage hat 48W Nennleistung, die beiden Boxen sind für jeweils 120W ausgelegt.

Kann man die über diese Anlage betreiben?
Oder hat man großen Qualitätsverlust oder brennt irgendetwas durch??

Außerdem brächte ich noch Drähte, von den Boxen zur Anlage, weiß einer wie man die nennt oder wo man die kaufen kann??

Lg,


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Juli 2010)

Die Anlage hat ne Leistungsaufnahme von 48Watt  das heist aber nicht das die auch an den Lautsprecher ausgängen rauskommen, ich schätz das ding auf 2*10 watt. 

Ich habs bereits geschrieben, was passieren kann ist das du die Hochton einheiten von den Raveland Boxen zerstörst, vermutlich hat das ding aber viel zu wenig leistung um die Ravelands gescheit zu befeuern. Machen kannst du es, es wär nur zwingend drauf zu achten den verstärker nie mehr als 3/4 aufzudrehen dann minimierst du die gefahr die hochton einheit zu zerstören. 

Die "drähte" nennt man Lautsprecher kabel, 1.5mm² dürfte reichen. Bekommste im Baumarkt z.b


----------



## Nirwadas (21. Juli 2010)

Ok, das lass ich mir dann nochmals durch den Kopf gehen..

Müsste dann 10€ Kabel und ca 70€ Verstärker rechnen.

Meint ihr für 80€ rentiert sich das, oder dann doch eher 2.1 Boxensystem in dem Preisbereich??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin der Meinung du solltest lieber ein 2.1 Lautsprechersystem in diesem Preisbereich nehmen. Da bekommst du deutlich besseren Klang als mit diesen Raveland-Tröten. Glaub mir, ich kenn die Raveland-Teile, die stehen bei mir auch noch in der Garage rum und verstauben.

Das Edifier C2 wäre in diesem Preisbereich durchaus eine Überlegung wert und klingt auf jeden Fall besser.


----------

